# My new girl *Hopefully*



## ChevyPrincess (Aug 27, 2009)

She is pretty! I think the name Venus suits her the best.


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

OMG She looks just like Rocky! Makes me miss him : ( She is so lovely! I love baldies!


----------



## Appy Luvr (Mar 16, 2009)

I love her face!!


----------



## JumpingTheMoon (Nov 11, 2009)

I like Venus too, love her markings!


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

Thanks everyone!
The pictures don't really do her any justice. She is such a sweetie! I really hope I get her. She is going to look really flashy once she muscles out more I think.


----------



## GaEquineLover (Nov 17, 2009)

Venus is good. I like it. She is gorgeous! Keep us posted!


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

OMG Dani she is so cute!! I hope you get her!!


----------



## juneau (Apr 6, 2009)

wow love the face. I took one look at her and she looks like a* Molly*!


----------



## HorseOfCourse (Jul 20, 2009)

I like the names Adidas and Nike. Lol...is it weird that theyre both shoes?


----------



## LoveTheSaddlebreds (Jul 9, 2009)

I like Adidas, too!!


----------



## RoCru (Jul 19, 2009)

She is gorgeous!!! That's a great deal! My boy Sundance was a 200 dollar horse also!


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

Thank you so much everyone! I am hopefully going to have her soon! (Now we just need to figure out how to haul her down here. lol. 

THank you for the name suggestions. I kind of like Adidas also.
But I also like Venus, and Style...


----------



## kumquat27 (Jun 3, 2009)

shes a cutie  i think Nike sounds pertty cool


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

^^Thank you


----------



## SFMoneyMarket (Sep 20, 2008)

She's gorgeous! I like Venus, I think it really suits her.


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

I am thinking her name is going to be Luna. I really like Luna for a name, but I am not really sure yet...


----------



## juneau (Apr 6, 2009)

Luna is pretty


----------



## HalterHorsePaints (Oct 17, 2009)

i like luna too


----------



## Painted Hotrod (Dec 3, 2009)

She is gorgeous!
Love her face


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

^^ Thank you guys!
Now it is just a matter of getting the owner to answer her phone and get the trailer up to get her....


----------



## EveningShadows (May 18, 2009)

Although she's a cutie, have you had a vet take a peek at her? Maybe get your trusted farrier out to make sure she's got good feet? $200 is a cheap price, but sometimes you get what you pay for...I don't personally like the angles on her feet...whoever trimmed her last seems to think horses have no need for heels. I'd just get her looked at by a professional before handing over money. She'll be there in a week for when your vet can come ok her as sound. 

Just a suggestion...


----------



## welovechinga (Jul 20, 2009)

ummm... i recon you should call her dani or ellie


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

^Yep, I am going to have my vet/farrier look at her. I was wondering about her feet too..

I can't name her Dani (That is my name! lol!)


----------



## twinkie4 (Jan 25, 2009)

Aww! she is adorable! I will keep my fingers crossed for you!


----------

